# XML Blogs & dreamweaver - design view



## candysandra87 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello, recently I have started up a half dozen or so web blogs, they are really cool.

However, a question I have in regard to the functionality with XML documents and dreamweaver is that I cannot get them to work with the "design" view.

Can anyone recommend a good method to edit XML files? Why aren't blog files html files instead?

Basically, I want to be able to edit the blog websites/templates in dreamweaver, but the design view does not function with XML. (Or do they? Does anyone know an effective workaround?)

Am I better off just making my blog a .Html instead? Are there any free XML editors that are any good? (I doubt they would be as good as dreamweaver otherwise?)

Any recommendations, or additional information would be invaluable!

Thanks in advance


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm confused. Are you using "canned" blog software like Wordpress for your blogs or are you using something "home grown"? Also, are you wanting to edit XML files or XHTML files, which are different?

From what I understand about blog software like Wordpress, you design your template using (X)HTML and CSS and Wordpress stores the blog posts in a database. Then, when the blog is viewed, Wordpress uses the template along with the posts in the database to build the page that gets sent to the browser for display.

Lastly, which version of DreamWeaver are you using?

Peace...


----------



## candysandra87 (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay. At the moment, my blogs are 100% HTML files. This way, I can utilize the "design view" in dreamweaver. Design view in dreamweaver is my primary avenue of design.

However, I have a bunch of XML files that are blog templates that I wanted to use. I have not been able to use them, because they are XML files, and I cannot view them with dreamweaver in design view. 

I was wondering if there's a way to do that, or otherwise convert the XML into html (I tried that, but it looked messed up.)

I'm basically looking for opinions or any work around.

I am using CS4 version of dreamweaver.

Again, I thank you for your contributions and any information you can provide.

Thanks!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok. From what I've been reading, you'll need a XSLT tool to convert the XML files to (X)HTML or some other format. Tools to do that seem few and far between but I did find XMLFox which might be a starting point, at least.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## candysandra87 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks  I'll give it a go


----------

